# OMG - What Have I Done?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been drooling over a new reel for snapper, tuna and macs for quite a while now. I have been watching ebay and had my heart set on a SOL3000. I just missed out on winning the bid for one that went for AUD$201 last week or so. South West Rocks is looming and I want to get the reel and an Egrell S10 before the week down there. Only 4 weeks to go.
Last night Im on ebay and I see a couple of daiwa certates up for auction and closing in 20 mins. I had read about these reels but thought they were around the $600-700 mark and out of my reach for now. Low and behold here's a certate 3500 with a max bid of $355. Its in Japan, so I figure it has to be the real thing right? So not really wanting to win I enter a curious max bid of $360 and wait for the automatic bids to kick in and knock me off the top.
Well they didn't, I won the damn thing at AUD$360. 
Before the auction closed I looked at the other certate on offer and noticed it had the letters HD after it. Uh-oh, there different and the HD is about $100 more at this stage. In fact the daiwa australian site doesn't even list a 3500 model. Only a 3500HD. I tried to find info about the two to see what the differences are. All I can see is the HD model has an extra ball bearing, different way it lays the line on the spool and makes a noise about being a salt water reel.
Starting to feel ill now. Have I just tossed $400 down the toilet buying a dodgy reel with no warranty?
The certate 3500 I bought says it is for use in salt and fresh. The blurb for the HD only says salt. I want mine to be for use in salt exclusively and am now worried I have bought a reel that's not up to it.
To top it off the seller tells me there is no warranty and no extra spool. Even shimano sedonas come with a spare spool. Whats the deal there?
Have I bought a lemon or a reel that wont do what I want. Is the 3500HD really a different reel made for salt and the model I have bought not up to it? Does the HD just stand for a little extra bling or have I bought the wrong reel completely?
Surely I still have the right to the manufacturer's warranty? Where would I go to make a warranty claim?
It was a rush of blood. I would normally research endlessly. Not sure what came over me last night.
Does anyone have previous experience doing what I have done, buying in Japan with no warranty? Can anyone tell me what the differences between the certate 3500 and certate 3500hd?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ah yes,,,, alcohol + ebay.... what a beautiful combination. :shock: :shock:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's what the seller said to me.

"Sorry, no warranty.
I can send Japanese proof of purchase receipt.
You may cancel if it doesn't like it. 
I wait for your answer."

Should I get my money back or just go for it? Will daiwa honour a japanese sale? What if I sent it back to Japan?

Now I dont know WTF to do.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

paulo said:


> Now I dont know WTF to do.


place it back on ebay .... an unwanted prize/gift....
you may get 400 or better :shock: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

reels are quite often called different things in different countries, it would be good to know what the HD stands for (i doubt somehow that it is high definition).
But the reel is probably everything you want. How many spare spools have you collected and do you use them. I opted for a cheaper price and no spare spool as i never use them.
If it says salt water, saltwater it is, adding freshwater just means someone who doesn't fish salt water could still buy it.

find out what HD means (could be japanese for spare spool  ), then buy it and enjoy.

i feel your pain but hey No pain No gain


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmm... not what I had in mind Gatesy but thanks for the offer. I need a kick-ass weapon to haul in all those HOF records Im planning on picking up at SWR. Incidentally, what are you running the sol 3000 on? Im really sold on the Egrell S10 but have to scratch up $470 to buy it.
Any suggestions on other rods to strap it onto?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

jeez... thanks for that Gatesy. :shock: You do love your certates dont you?
I assumed it would simply be slightly different materials and the difference for the type of fishing I do wont matter that much. It was the warranty I was worried about. But hey fug et... Im sure itll be fine and if not Ive lost $360. Oh well. When I was married I would fork out much more than that for [email protected] for the house or clothes or shoes and I never batted an eyelid. Then I'd balk at spending $100 on a fishing reel or rod and be made to feel guilty for wasting money. Well not anymore. Ive decided to make the certate the cheapest reel in my collection and just start moving up from there. And there isnt anyone telling me I cant..... muhaha. :evil:

Im going for it. Im gonna join the certate owners group. Now just to choose a rod for it. ANy suggestions?
Gatesy do yo run 20lb or 30lb on yours. The blurb has 22lb as the max. Im leaning towards the 30lb by the sound of those kingies but would always prefer to fish lighter.
5kg drag on a yak... ouch. I havent been game to crank mine over 3.5kg yet, even on the 10-15kg gear. After reading about the bloke with the heammerhead on in Fishin Trips I dont think ill be going much over that either.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Not much I can add to compare to Michael's fine research Paulo, but I would say that if the reel is a genuine Certate, you are unlikely to be disappointed. My 2500R Custom is one tough little reel.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its a great little reel - dont be fooled by its size though - its powerfull !!! Hey Ive also bought all my gear online and a bit pissed too - but I have not made a bad descision yet - saved heaps of money - bought the better end of the Daiwa / Shimano range and so far have not had any problems - just look after your gear. The Certate is well built - what you need now is a power knob to crank in the kings with - heres mine - it really ads a bit more oomph when your cranking a lure at speed or trying to turn the kings head !!!!

Good luck - its should be a few notches up from the SOL 
Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine is paired up with the GLoomis GL2 - I would say a tad too light - but SBD would beg to differ as he has shown recently. You cant go past the Nitro Magnum Butt - Its my most fun King rod - landed most of them on this outfit. Its light and strong. It comes with a great no questions asked warranty. Its matched to a very similar reel of the same size.

Woppie


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

wopfish said:


> The Certate is well built - what you need now is a power knob to crank in the kings with


Where do I find one of those handles Woppie? Can I just walk into a quality tackle shop or is it something I have to get online?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I ordered it from Japan when I bought my reels - some shops do see them but not many. I did see a place in South Aus - a shop (also online) it was like a man and a womans name eg Ben and Eileens Tackle Shack - something like that. I'll keep my eyes out for them - its called a Daiwa Powerknob by RCS. Have a look at Japtackle - online Google it. I hope this is of some help.....


----------



## Latitude (Nov 17, 2007)

Here it is. http://www.bluewater.net.au/catalog/pro ... cts_id=732


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys Ill have a look. Just came back from the tackle shop where they filled me full of horror stories of how you cant open a certate without a special allen key and only daiwa have them. He said it had to go back to daiwa for even a service and the local guy couldnt get a key. Apparently they would eventually service it and charge hundreds of dollars and take six months. 
Im not that worried about the warranty less it stuffs up in the first few months. But I do want to be able to take it to the local and at least get it serviced after I drop it in the salt. Like any other reel.

Anyone got a jap daiwa and experienced this? Is this just another tackle store scare you into buying from them tactic?
Im starting to wish I hadnt bought it and its not even here yet!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I cant say for sure about the Certate Allen Key ???? but my experience of Daiwa Aus has been cool - I bought a Branzino from Japan - I lost a plate off the rear of the reel and Daiwa Aus posted one out to me free of charge. I suppose you takes your chances really - you've got a great reel at a good price. Treat it well and It shouldnt stuff up - if it needs to be fixed then you might not be able to do this under warranty. Personally Ive taken my chances - so far no probs with my Jap purchases. Two reels one Shimano one Diawa. GREAT PRICES _ GREAT REELS.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Gatesy

have you had some probs with your reel ??


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool thanks.. as I thought. I should have known. Last time I was there I got the lecture about buying from BCF, Amazons etc. puts them outta business. Awesome. Hope it gets here before Friday. Heading off to Iluka for the long weekend.


----------

